# my new system



## lord_tris (Nov 11, 2005)

first of all for some reason i could ne get back up to 2.215 dont know why.

so here is the system as it stands now

Case- Coolermaster 541
MOBO- ECS rs480-m from ati
PROC- A64 3200 winchester @ 2.180 2 1.39v
HEATSINK- Zalmen 7000
MEM- PNY Verto 3500 ram @ 2.5v @ 2.5,3,3,8
VIDEO- MSI X600Xt @ 540core/403.41mem
HHD- Western Digital 36.7gig raptor
Wireless- Linksys G

and here are all the benchmarks a could think to run on the beast


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 11, 2005)

pretty SWEET!


----------



## lord_tris (Nov 11, 2005)

thanks


----------



## zAAm (Nov 11, 2005)

You could try ALT-PrintScreen next time? That way you only capture the active window.  But good scores. Does your mobo have a AGP/PCI lock? Because that would make your higher overclock stable. My mobo doesn't have a damn PCI lock so max I can get is 2.13GHz without totally ruining stability as my PCI then runs at 40MHz about and my AGP at 70MHz! But what the heck...


----------



## lord_tris (Nov 11, 2005)

idont have agp its an pci-express card


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 12, 2005)

MAC Fan?


----------



## lord_tris (Nov 12, 2005)

nah not at all


----------



## zAAm (Nov 12, 2005)

lord_tris said:
			
		

> idont have agp its an pci-express card



That's true lol.


----------



## lord_tris (Nov 12, 2005)




----------

